# DVD's made with Pioneer 108 won't play on APEX player



## RPT (Oct 20, 2004)

I’m having a rather odd hardware problem, and I wonder if anyone has some insight or advice.  I have 2 DVD players … an old APEX 500 (still works great) and a newer JVC home entertainment system.  I decided to get a DVD burner specifically so I could make DVD’s to watch on both systems, but especially the APEX.  I first bought an HP external DVD burner, with a batch of Memorex DVD+R disks (web research indicated that the APEX 500 would only play +R’s).  I authored & burned a couple of DVD’s using Ulead Movie Factory 3 and they worked great on both the JVC & the APEX.  I decided to return the external DVD burner and purchase an internal, and after some research I settled on the Pioneer DVR-108 dual layer burner … good reviews, good price.  I’ve now created a couple of DVD’s on the same Memorex DVD+R disks using the same Ulead software.  They work fine in the JVC … but they won’t work in the APEX!!  After spinning around for a bit, the APEX indicates that the disk is damaged, and then indicates there is no disk.  Again, same brand disks & same software.
Can anyone help?  I’d like to be able to keep the DVR-108, but if I can’t produce disks that work on the APEX it really defeats the main purpose of buying it in the first place
Thanks!!


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

1. Burn slower?
2. What are the burn settings you've used?
3. What are the encode settings youve used?


----------



## RPT (Oct 21, 2004)

_1. Burn slower?
2. What are the burn settings you've used?
3. What are the encode settings youve used?_

I've trying burning as low as 2.4X .... plays on JVC but not APEX.
I've encoded & burned avi. Xvid & DivX files, and I've burned directly from ifo & vob files ... ditto
The encoding settings and the burn setting are Ulead default settings (sorry ... I know that's not much help)


----------



## HotRodderx (Oct 21, 2004)

i use dvd x copy and have a 4 year old apex and it works great i have a lite on burner and i use just generic dvd-media i have used + and - dvds in the apex with no issues


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

Here's a test: grab a DVD that you burned with the older drive, image it and burn it using the new drive


----------



## Sophocles (Nov 9, 2004)

Memorex's quality is inconsistent at best (usually made by CMC) not very good media at all, and the message you received is often the result of a media problem. Other stand alones might read the same error as a dirty disc. 

So why does it play in the JVC? Some stand alone units are better at correcting erros than others but the errors are still there. Try a higher quality media such as Ritek and then try again and I think you just might have resolved your problem.

I realize that this thread is a bit dated but better late than never.

Good Luck


----------



## Praetor (Nov 9, 2004)

> Memorex's quality is inconsistent at best (usually made by CMC)


Memorex yes. CMC in general I guess ive been lucky 



> I realize that this thread is a bit dated but better late than never.


Ill let it slide


----------

